# JUKKENDO (Meada, Conde Koma Jiu-Jitsu)



## Conde Koma (May 10, 2012)

Hi everybody!
Today, I would like to introduce about a New but legitimate history behind art of JUKKENDO(combined of JUDO, BJJ, Striking and Self-Defense-knives and sticks-).
JUKKENDO is basically I would say, an original JUDO Jigoro Kano, founder of JUDO, established in 1882 which had had been mostly for Self-Defense purpose that Judo people could fight with ANYBODY like a MMA fight today.
However, after Kano's time, Judo has been changed by the executive staffs in Kodokan(first Judo school Kano established).
As you can see, Judo is an Olympic sports today. There are so many Judokas(Judo practitioners) in the all over the world but on the other hand, Judo has been changing quite a lot. Nowadays, Judo people come to fight in the MMA, but not as strong as used to be.
Whereas, BJJ (Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) is very successful.
In fact, BJJ is "Basically Just Judo". They just focus on grand game, but Judo has a Newaza (grand techniques) as well!
BJJ has started when a Japanese Judo master named "Mitsuyo Maeda" also know as "Conde Koma", sent by Kano, taught Carlos Gracie a Japanese art of Judo.
Maeda was successful fighter who might have started the first MMA fight in Cuba. 
And it has been widespread 

JUKKENDO is, Mitsuyo Maeda aka Conde Koma style of Judo, Jiu-Jitsu.
Please check its history.

_*JUKKENDO DEMO on YouTube:*





For more info
*Website:
*www.condekomaacademy.com
www.bunasawakai.com
www.jukkendo.com

Thank you!

*Conde Koma Academy
*Jukkendo, Judo, BJJ and Self-Defense
*
Tsubasa Goya
Head Instructor/Shihan

Office: [COLOR=#49535A !important]            (949)783-9868      [/COLOR]​E-mail info@condekomaacademy.com*_


----------

